# Upgrade path for freebsd 8.4 to latest ?



## tmfreebsd (Sep 21, 2022)

Is it possible to upgrade freebsd 8.4 to freebsd latest version directly if not what would be upgrade path and steps.


----------



## zirias@ (Sep 21, 2022)

I'd be surprised if anyone could give a definitive answer here. You could just try.

I'd strongly recommend to take backups first (any personal data like in home-directories and shared storage, possibly configuration from /etc and /usr/local/etc although this will need some rework for newer versions of software for sure, possibly a list of software that needs to be installed ...).

With these backups, you're safe if anything goes wrong, and you could also do a fresh install. My gut feeling is this would be the better idea anyways.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 21, 2022)

tmfreebsd said:


> Is it possible to upgrade freebsd 8.4 to freebsd latest version directly


Technically possible but I really don't recommend it. There's a high chance you're going to run out of disk space as the older installs used smaller partitions. I would recommend just backing up all the important stuff and do a clean install with a recent version.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 21, 2022)

Or virtualize it on new hardware.


----------



## tux2bsd (Sep 21, 2022)

tmfreebsd you would only do it to see if you can (for the sake of the exercise).


----------



## mer (Sep 21, 2022)

I agree with everyone else.
In the past when I've done a "big lift upgrade" like this I've found it easier to buy a new device to install on.  That preserves the old OS so you can mount that device and pull old config off if needed.
If the current 8.4 device was purchased new in the 8.4 timeframe, it's probably about ready to die anyway.
Packages are well out of date, maybe some don't even exist now.


----------



## tmfreebsd (Sep 26, 2022)

Thanks everyone for your valuable inputs and if shall I plan to go for latest version of fresh installation then what is the latest version to choose and download location please.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2022)

tmfreebsd said:


> what is the latest version to choose and download location please.











						Release Information
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## tmfreebsd (Sep 26, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## bakul (Sep 26, 2022)

If possible, install on a brand new disk, preferably a SSD, and copy over bits from the old disk. And install fresh packages as quite a few will have changed in 9 years since 8.4 was released!
[edit: I see now that mer made the same suggestion earlier.]


----------



## tmfreebsd (Nov 29, 2022)

Dear all,

1. My Org what to test in place upgrade first, so what will be upgrade path from freebsd 8.4 to 13 or 13.1 ? and 

2. I am new to Freebsd not used before and what is it mean from below output ie is it freebsd OS contains built in Netscaler 13.0 as well ? please confirm

root@test# uname -a
FreeBSD ns 8.4-NETSCALER-13.0 FreeBSD 8.4-NETSCALER-13.0 #0 08e99d4a43e5(heads/mana_88_14)-dirty: Wed Nov  2 22:44:05 PDT 2022     root@sjc-bld-bsd84-102:/usr/obj/usr/home/build/adc/usr.src/sys/NS64  amd64
root@test#

root@test# uname -r
8.4-NETSCALER-13.0
root@test#


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2022)

Netscaler is a commercial product (currently owned by Citrix), not supported here. 






						NetScaler - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## tmfreebsd (Nov 29, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Netscaler is a commercial product (currently owned by Citrix), not supported here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks , Yes, the Citrix is different product, my question is uname -r shows both freeBSD and Netscaler version, so is it FeeBSD OS built in with Netscaler  as well ? or could you please explain uname -r output , what are those details ?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2022)

Netscaler is a product that uses FreeBSD as a base. Similar to how JunOS (Juniper firewalls/routers/switches) is also based on FreeBSD.


----------



## tmfreebsd (Dec 1, 2022)

document link of upgrade path from FreeBSD 8.4 to latest version.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 1, 2022)

tmfreebsd said:


> document link of upgrade path from FreeBSD 8.4 to latest version.


What are you trying here? Simply getting around the "no support for derivates" statement from the forum rules? They were part of the sign up process, you should have read them. It was pointed out in #12 or #14 that you are asking for support of a derived product. Go ask the supplier. We do NOT support derived products, otherwise we would end up supporting things like PlayStation or the Windows TCP stack.


----------



## tmfreebsd (Dec 1, 2022)

I am planning to upgrade FreeBSD 8.4 to latest, so I need an upgrade path and supporting documents or documents links.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2022)

It's NOT a FreeBSD machine, do NOT try to upgrade a Netscaler with FreeBSD. You will break it.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 1, 2022)

Well, if you won't listen and do it anyway, I might have some update link here. That is NOT FreeBSD, it has a really high chance to absolutely bugger up your machine. Since it is highly likely to be a mission critical system, doing an in-place upgrade is a no-no anyway. Don't proceed without a new place to start first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 1, 2022)

Under the hood of the Netscaler
					

After writing about the Netscaler hardware specifically, the SDX, it was logical to take a step back to discuss an oft-overlooked, yet critical topic: the Netscaler software. Netscaler joined the C…




					unitedstatesofpackets.wordpress.com
				



Nothing on this forum will help you. You need to look into correct forum that is citrix/netscaler.


----------



## Jose (Dec 1, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> Under the hood of the Netscaler
> 
> 
> After writing about the Netscaler hardware specifically, the SDX, it was logical to take a step back to discuss an oft-overlooked, yet critical topic: the Netscaler software. Netscaler joined the C…
> ...


That page is weird. Most of it makes sense, but then you run into nuggets like this one


> They modified the FreeBSD *bash* shell by removing the networking subsystem and replacing it with their own TCP/IP stack and zero-copy driver stack.


(Emphasis mine.) Huhn? Since when is bash(1) a Freebsd project? Since when does it do anything in the kernel at all?


----------

